# Reaper 6 is here!



## thereus

It looks a lot snazzier. Not sure how different it is, yet.


----------



## JEPA




----------



## robgb

Been beta testing it for awhile. Check out the CC lanes. You'll see some significant changes there.


----------



## d.healey

Oooo - articulation handler yet?


----------



## robgb

d.healey said:


> Oooo - articulation handler yet?


No. But Reaticulate is an amazing articulation handler that I highly recommend.


----------



## MartinH.

robgb said:


> Been beta testing it for awhile. Check out the CC lanes. You'll see some significant changes there.



I'm scared! To whom would you recommend the update at the moment? How stable is it?


----------



## Quasar

robgb said:


> Been beta testing it for awhile. Check out the CC lanes. You'll see some significant changes there.


Yep. The new envelope style editing is wonderful, rather than trying to shape those horrible bars. 

This has been my #1 feature request forever, and though I'm certainly not a beta tester, I had been using pre-release versions for the last couple of months solely because they were implementing this, and it's nice to go back to a vetted official release. It was also nice to learn that my license is for v5-6. I had thought it was for 4-5. So, way cool.


----------



## Bernard Duc

MartinH. said:


> I'm scared! To whom would you recommend the update at the moment? How stable is it?


 It’s perfectly stable. I’ve been using the beta for a while for professional projects. I didn’t want to go back to the official release after testing the new MIDI features.


----------



## robgb

MartinH. said:


> I'm scared! To whom would you recommend the update at the moment? How stable is it?


It seems stable to me.


----------



## DS_Joost

MartinH. said:


> I'm scared! To whom would you recommend the update at the moment? How stable is it?



The beta releases were already more stable than most DAWs full release versions 😉


----------



## synkrotron

Off to try now


----------



## OneManOrchestra

FINALLY CC ENVELOPES FOR PRV. Finally. Too bad I switched to Studio One for that a while back.


----------



## vewilya

robgb said:


> No. But Reaticulate is an amazing articulation handler that I highly recommend.


Yes it is... But somehow stopped working for me in version 6 and even a bit before... Not sure who's to blame. Does it work on your system?


----------



## robgb

vewilya said:


> Yes it is... But somehow stopped working for me in version 6 and even a bit before... Not sure who's to blame. Does it work on your system?


Still working fine.


----------



## vewilya

robgb said:


> Still working fine.


Yes. You’re right. I did a re-install of the package and it works fine now. But I have a strange latency on version 6 with my Kontakt instruments... Don’t know why. Version 5.99 doesn’t have that, but maybe it’s something in the preferences I am overlooking. Pretty new to Reaper, so...


----------



## Ivan M.




----------



## TomislavEP

Simply, WOW!    Must admit I didn't see it coming - with all those micro versions that were released in recent time, I've expected that we'll be waiting for a stable version much longer. I just took a glance at some new features listed on the website and while only CC envelopes are enough reason for me to celebrate, it seems that the team had addressed many other things I wanted to see in REAPER.

Switching from Pro Tools 11 to REAPER 5 about two and half years ago was one of the best moves I've ever made and this new major version proves that this is the DAW that is striving to be advanced, stable, fast and fresh all the time. Many thanks and congratulations to the REAPER team! Can't wait to try out the 6.


----------



## Mornats

Still only $60 for non-commercial use. Not even seen it yet but I know it's gonna be the best $60 I've spent this year. CC lane envelopes? Worth it for that alone!


----------



## 5Lives

Have they fixed the UI or does it still look like a bad student project in design from 1998? Even custom themes have never fully looked right. A jumbled mess.


----------



## Mornats

I've always felt it looks similar to Cubase from an aesthetic point of view. And way better than ProTools. Not as nice as Logic though.


----------



## MartinH.

Thanks guys, I'll check it out then! 



Mornats said:


> Still only $60 for non-commercial use. Not even seen it yet but I know it's gonna be the best $60 I've spent this year. CC lane envelopes? Worth it for that alone!



It is not a strictly "non commercial" license, thought it's worth pointing that out:

"You may use the discounted license if: 

You are an individual, and REAPER is only for your personal use, _*or*_
You are an individual or business using REAPER commercially, and yearly gross revenue does not exceed USD $20,000, _*or*_
You are an educational or non-profit organization."


I still buy the full license to support them, because they really deserve it. Both their product and support are stellar!


----------



## Mornats

Yep, you're totally right. I did know that but used "non-commercial" as a quick (yet inaccurate) description. Good to clarify it


----------



## Jaybee

OMG! <hyperventilates> native CC lane envelopes at last! 

via GIPHY


----------



## MauroPantin

YES. Been waiting for that sweet, sweet CC lane action!

Also, loved the version name.


----------



## shponglefan

robgb said:


> Been beta testing it for awhile. Check out the CC lanes. You'll see some significant changes there.



Sweet! The MIDI CC editing in Reaper has always been the one thing I've disliked. Glad to see that has received an overhaul!


----------



## Chris Richter

All of you guys who want to check out Reaper, make also sure to check out this and be amazed:





OTR | Orchestral Template for Reaper


The only industry standard workflow template for composers using Reaper. It is kind of a composer's nirvana. 1000 Custom Scripts and Actions for Reaper, Pre-built Project Templates with Track Routing, Pre-configured Track Templates, Custom-designed Reaticulate GUI, Included Articulation Map...




otr.storyteller.im


----------



## shponglefan

Just downloaded and installed. Unfortunately, I've run into some undesirable display behavior.

I run a pair of 4k 32" monitors. I have my default windows display scaling set to 175% (running Windows 10).

Reaper seemed to adhere to that including the display of VST UIs. It would scale them up accordingly. And while this resulted in the VST interfaces being a bit blurry typically, they were still highly usable.

With Reaper 6 installed, while the Reaper GUI elements are obeying the scaling, the VST UIs are not. I tried switching the UI mode (under Advanced UI settings) to "unaware" and this sort of fixed the issue.

However, I'm noticing a lot of graphical/UI issues with Kontakt libraries. I've attached a few screenshots.

Not sure if there are settings issues to fix this, but in the mean time I'm going back to Reaper 5.9x.

edited: Just reinstalled version 5.984 (my previous version) and the Kontakt UI are still there. It was fine 24 hours ago though... :/

Edited part 2: Reinstalled version 6 of Reaper and everything works again. No idea what was happening, but a half dozen reinstalls fixed the issue.


----------



## MauroPantin

That Kontakt GUI issue I've had in the past with v5 as well, and it normally gets fixed if I set the track to armed with the correct monitoring. Not sure if that will be the case now, and no idea why it happens. But that has always fixed it for me the times that it has happened.


----------



## shponglefan

MauroPantin said:


> That Kontakt GUI issue I've had in the past with v5 as well, and it normally gets fixed if I set the track to armed with the correct monitoring. Not sure if that will be the case now, and no idea why it happens. But that has always fixed it for me the times that it has happened.



I tried mucking around with settings and nothing seems to be fixing it. Even tried a complete uninstall and reinstall of Reaper, and the UIs are still messed up.

Sucks, but I'll have to spend more time trying to figure out what the heck happened.


----------



## Mornats

MauroPantin said:


> That Kontakt GUI issue I've had in the past with v5 as well, and it normally gets fixed if I set the track to armed with the correct monitoring. Not sure if that will be the case now, and no idea why it happens. But that has always fixed it for me the times that it has happened.


Same here with various version 5 installs.


----------



## shponglefan

Mornats said:


> Same here with various version 5 installs.



Odd. I've been using various Reaper 5 versions for the past year and never had this issue previously.

I'm curious what 'broke' the moment I installed Reaper 6...


----------



## Mornats

As Mauro mentioned above, arming the track seems to fix the UI issue. No idea why!


----------



## MartinH.

I sometime but rarely had the Kontakt GUI issue too, but I often have tracks auto record armed, so maybe that often silently fixed it without me noticing.


----------



## jadedsean

CQrity said:


> All of you guys who want to check out Reaper, make also sure to check out this and be amazed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTR | Orchestral Template for Reaper
> 
> 
> The only industry standard workflow template for composers using Reaper. It is kind of a composer's nirvana. 1000 Custom Scripts and Actions for Reaper, Pre-built Project Templates with Track Routing, Pre-configured Track Templates, Custom-designed Reaticulate GUI, Included Articulation Map...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otr.storyteller.im


I have the Storyteller theme but i;m little afraid it messes with my setup, have noticed any issues?


----------



## synkrotron

Looks like it is back to V5.99 for me.

On my Surface Pro, which has a high DPI monitor, VST such as Absynth and Kontakt do not scale correctly and are too small to work with.

I am quite disappointed really. This is exactly the reason I ditched SO3


----------



## shponglefan

synkrotron said:


> Looks like it is back to V5.99 for me.
> 
> On my Surface Pro, which has a high DPI monitor, VST such as Absynth and Kontakt do not scale correctly and are too small to work with.
> 
> I am quite disappointed really. This is exactly the reason I ditched SO3



There is a setting in the Advanced UI settings to change this behaviour. You have to set it to "ignore" or something like that, which reverts back to the 5.9x behaviour.


----------



## Olivier1024

Windows10 - My main screen scale is 125% and the second screen scale is 100%.

I configure Reaper 6 like this and it works fine :
Reaper Preferences / General / Advanced UI/ system tweaks / HiDPI mode (Windows 7+) = DPI ignorant (0.x - 5.3.1 behavior)

This way Reaper respect the Windows scaling for each screen.


----------



## synkrotron

shponglefan said:


> There is a setting in the Advanced UI settings to change this behaviour. You have to set it to "ignore" or something like that, which reverts back to the 5.9x behaviour.



Tried that... Looks terrible. Rolled back to 5.99 and now that looks terrible too. I truly wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## MartinH.

synkrotron said:


> Tried that... Looks terrible. Rolled back to 5.99 and now that looks terrible too. I truly wish I hadn't bothered.



I don't think I've ever done a "proper" install of reaper, I always choose "portable" in the installer and have a number of parallel reaper folders. When I want to "update", I just copy one of them and install the new version over it. When I want to do a "fresh" install, I let the installer make a new one. Seems much safer to try out new versions that way. If it sucks, just delete it and use the old one.


----------



## synkrotron

MartinH. said:


> I don't think I've ever done a "proper" install of reaper, I always choose "portable" in the installer and have a number of parallel reaper folders. When I want to "update", I just copy one of them and install the new version over it. When I want to do a "fresh" install, I let the installer make a new one. Seems much safer to try out new versions that way. If it sucks, just delete it and use the old one.



Yeah, in hindsight I should have done the same


----------



## averystemmler

synkrotron said:


> Yeah, in hindsight I should have done the same



The fact that the old version looked fine before but now does not seems to indicate that there's a setting somewhere that changed, right?

You could always try doing a portable install of v5.99 now. Logically, I'd think that shouldn't be affected by whatever v6 changes seem to affect your rolled-back install.

(These aren't issues I've encountered, so I'm just spitballing)


----------



## synkrotron

@averystemmler I've rolled back to 5.99 on my surface Pro now and it's close to my bed time. I may have another bash at 6.0 in the morning when I'm not so tired.

On my desktop, which has a "standard" 1080P monitor everything is fine.


----------



## thereus

synkrotron said:


> @averystemmler I've rolled back to 5.99 on my surface Pro now and it's close to my bed time. I may have another bash at 6.0 in the morning when I'm not so tired.
> 
> On my desktop, which has a "standard" 1080P monitor everything is fine.



Let us know how you get on with fixing it. Have you raised a ticket?


----------



## synkrotron

thereus said:


> Let us know how you get on with fixing it. Have you raised a ticket?



A topic was raised by someone else in the REAPER forum, and I added to that. Justin responded to that topic with some "solutions" but they don't help at all. And blame is placed on the VST vendor.

I suppose that is better than what happened with Studio One... Same thing happened with that DAW, with regards to HiDPI monitor issues, and they totally ignored my question, which is why I switched to REAPER.

Perhaps I shouldn't have bothered with a Surface Pro. But it is a fantastic mobile setup.


----------



## motomotomoto

Never understood what the basic differentiator with Reaper is. Price aside, why would one choose Reaper rather than Logic, Abelton, or Studio One?


----------



## robgb

Mornats said:


> Still only $60 for non-commercial use.


I know this is a shortcut way to describe it, but it's not really a NON-COMMERCIAL license. It's a DISCOUNTED license, and here's how to qualify:

You are an individual, and REAPER is only for your personal use, _*or*_
You are an individual or business using REAPER commercially, and yearly gross revenue does not exceed USD $20,000, _*or*_
You are an educational or non-profit organization.

So you can clearly use Reaper commercially if you only make a limited amount of money from your work.


----------



## synkrotron

motomotomoto said:


> Never understood what the basic differentiator with Reaper is. Price aside, why would one choose Reaper rather than Logic, Abelton, or Studio One?



Tried Ableton. Didn't like it.

Logic would be great but it only runs on a mac.

I switched to Studio One when SONAR went down the pan but it doesn't handle HiDPI monitors very well.

So I switched to REAPER.


----------



## EvilDragon

shponglefan said:


> I tried mucking around with settings and nothing seems to be fixing it. Even tried a complete uninstall and reinstall of Reaper, and the UIs are still messed up.
> 
> Sucks, but I'll have to spend more time trying to figure out what the heck happened.




The fix for your issue is this option, I think:


----------



## robgb

vewilya said:


> Yes. You’re right. I did a re-install of the package and it works fine now. But I have a strange latency on version 6 with my Kontakt instruments... Don’t know why. Version 5.99 doesn’t have that, but maybe it’s something in the preferences I am overlooking. Pretty new to Reaper, so...


I've had this happen now and again. If you go into preferences and change the block size of your audio device, it should solve the problem. Seems Reaper needs a little nudge now and then. In my experience it works fine, even if you raise the number again.


----------



## robgb

5Lives said:


> Have they fixed the UI or does it still look like a bad student project in design from 1998? Even custom themes have never fully looked right. A jumbled mess.


Here's what my copy of Reaper looks like:






And sometimes it looks like this:


----------



## EvilDragon

Also if you're doing a fresh install of Reaper, do be aware that I think by default, this option is enabled:






This is in Preferences->Audio->Buffering.

Also default render-ahead value is 200 ms, which is even more than enough these days. I have it at 75 ms, and you still get very good anticipative processing benefits, with acceptable MIDI preview latency. If you do big projects, you will want the above option enabled - but absolutely reduce the render-ahead time then.


----------



## MartinH.

motomotomoto said:


> Never understood what the basic differentiator with Reaper is. Price aside, why would one choose Reaper rather than Logic, Abelton, or Studio One?



In no specific order: Fair price, no DRM, no money wasted on marketing, starts quickly, stable, super flexible routing, very configurable, very lean install size without bundled bloatware, scripting support, search function for options menu, search function for commands, very responsive and fast support team, tons of free updates, licenses valid for a long time (5.x license valid till 6.99), allows portable install, powerfull batch export options, etc. etc.. It's genuinely one of my favorite pieces of software across all types of tools.


----------



## 5Lives

robgb said:


> Here's what my copy of Reaper looks like:
> 
> View attachment 25031



My point stands  Subjective of course but it is a common complaint so perhaps objective as well.


----------



## synkrotron

MartinH. said:


> In no specific order: Fair price, no DRM, no money wasted on marketing, starts quickly, stable, super flexible routing, very configurable, very lean install size without bundled bloatware, scripting support, search function for options menu, search function for commands, very responsive and fast support team, tons of free updates, licenses valid for a long time (5.x license valid till 6.99), allows portable install, powerfull batch export options, etc. etc.. It's genuinely one of my favorite pieces of software across all types of tools.



Oh, yeah, that as well


----------



## robgb

5Lives said:


> My point stands  Subjective of course but it is a common complaint so perhaps objective as well.


Purely subjective. I think Pro Tools and Cubase are about the ugliest DAWs on the planet. I like the look of Logic, but don't like the functionality (I used it for many years). Studio One almost looks like a toy to me. But again, it's all subjective. The great thing about Reaper is you can actually find a theme that suits your taste. Like everything else about it, you don't have to rely on the developer.


----------



## 5Lives

Given the great performance and functionality and low cost Reaper has, I am willing to bet the UI is one of the big things holding it back from more widespread adoption. It’s also a bit of a “configure it yourself” type of thing with the extensions and customization. That is usually too much for the average user. They’ve taken the Linux desktop approach it seems - that never did pan out for Linux.


----------



## EvilDragon

Except there are many parts in Reaper that aren't themeable, so you end up with an inconsistent mess of things no matter what theme you use :(

Example: there are skinned scrollbars in arrange and MIDI editor, and nowhere else. Well ok, the FX window gets them when you resize it. Which makes no sense because the FX window uses raw OS elements and mostly looks glaringly white (which is a problem with dark themes). Sure you can change your whole Windows theme, but that's not the way to do it.

Various dialogs look inconsistent. Some follow theme colors, some don't. It's a mess.






Make all dialogs follow theme background (etc.) colors - Cockos Incorporated Forums


Make all dialogs follow theme background (etc.) colors REAPER Feature Requests



forum.cockos.com







It is no secret that I love Reaper. But this is one of the most infuriating parts of it, for me. You can say that S1 looks like a toy, ok. But everything in it looks consistent and follows the theme it has. All dialogs are skinned, no OS elements anywhere.


----------



## MarcelM

@robgb that second screenshot is the new default theme or where can one get it? is it a hidpi theme?

guess i will give reaper another testrun now with all those great new features.


----------



## shponglefan

motomotomoto said:


> Never understood what the basic differentiator with Reaper is. Price aside, why would one choose Reaper rather than Logic, Abelton, or Studio One?



For me it came down to a combination of affordable price ($60 for the discount license), general workflow and customization.

I've also always wanted to try Cubase since it has reportedly superior MIDI capabilities, but even using a trial version required a dongle. That alone was enough of a barrier that I opted to stick with Reaper.


----------



## shponglefan

EvilDragon said:


> The fix for your issue is this option, I think:



Thanks for the tip. I ended up reinstalling version 6 and noticed that option seems enabled by default.

For whatever reason, all my Kontakt interfaces are fine now. It's weird because I didn't feel like I did anything other than reinstall different versions of Reaper a half dozen times, but I'm not going to question it. Things are all good now.


----------



## robgb

MarcelM said:


> @robgb that second screenshot is the new default theme or where can one get it?


The second one is a theme called Default 5 Caldari Navy.


----------



## robgb

EvilDragon said:


> It is no secret that I love Reaper. But this is one of the most infuriating parts of it, for me. You can say that S1 looks like a toy, ok. But everything in it looks consistent and follows the theme it has. All dialogs are skinned, no OS elements anywhere.


Are you using Windows? Maybe it all looks a little better on a Mac because MacOS is much prettier than Windows.


----------



## SBK

theme settings do not save each time I close and reopen Reaper! :(


----------



## EvilDragon

robgb said:


> Are you using Windows? Maybe it all looks a little better on a Mac because MacOS is much prettier than Windows.



Yeah Windows here, but it looks even worse on Mac really (and tbh which OS is prettier is heavily debatable, let's not go there) and has some strange issues that Windows version doesn't have. Plus you cannot embed bridged GUIs on Mac. 

If you used the theme that I was using, it would look equally bad on Mac, probably, when properly colored dialogs start mixing up with uncolored/default OS colored dialogs. Example:







Sure in practice you wouldn't often have them this many opened, but the point is when you're working and then different dialogs come at you with different background colors, it is jarring and plain annoying.


----------



## TomislavEP

Despite my huge excitement, the transition from the latest version of REAPER 5 to 6 wasn't entirely smooth here either. But, fortunately, it turned out to be due to my own fault for the most part.

So after the installation, I've immediately tried opening one of my projects made with an earlier version, curious to see how the CC data edited with heavy usage of Julian Sader's scripts translate to the new system in the MIDI editor. And on playback, I've experienced weird hiccups... However, the culprit turned out to be something entirely different. Recently, I've built a whole new DAW system and I've stupidly forgotten to enter the serial numbers for my IZotope products, so they've entered the demo mode and gave those sporadic dropouts... At least, I hope this was the case!

Other than that, all seems OK for me (so far). I've didn't experienced any issues with the display of my Native Instruments software, including Kontakt 6 and Massive X as well as the other plugins. I must also say that I like the new theme very much and especially the new look of the MIDI editor. In the past, I've relied on 3rd party alterations of the default theme to get the dark mode. Aesthetically, I would like to see even fewer Windows OS graphic elements in REAPER, but the new theme is a big improvement overall, IMHO.

First of all, I need to get the new CC edit system under my fingertips as I'm so used to working with the scripts on the old CC display system it has became the second nature for me. But the manipulation of CC data in MIDI editor with dots and curves was probably the biggest thing I've felt that REAPER is missing, so I'm happy that it's finally here.

All in all, I'm really looking forward to exploring all the new possibilities of REAPER 6 and incorporating them into my workflow.


----------



## robgb

EvilDragon said:


> Sure in practice you wouldn't often have them this many opened, but the point is when you're working and then different dialogs come at you with different background colors, it is jarring and plain annoying.


I guess it's a matter of taste, then, because I don't find this objectionable.


----------



## EvilDragon

You can't say that it wouldn't be better if all dialogs were themed the same, though.


----------



## chrisr

motomotomoto said:


> Never understood what the basic differentiator with Reaper is. Price aside, why would one choose Reaper rather than Logic, Abelton, or Studio One?



For me, the 2 key differentiators are:

1 - It has a very open ended concept of what a "track" is, and therefore how audio data is routed through a session. It's hard to explain in a few sentences, but nothing else that I've used is as flexible and modular for audio routing and mixing.

2 - It's an environment that's open to 3rd party coders/developers (in several languages) in a much more all embracing way than any other software I own, and there's a passionate and knowledgeable community out there constantly pushing the boundaries. So if, as I did a few weeks ago, you think "Hey I could do with a massively parallel framework for processing this bit of audio, I wonder if anyone's developed a neat tool for that?" the answer is very probably yes. In this case a quick forum search led me to "FXRack" (https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=195417) - download the code (LUA in this case) - run it and within moments I was doing some crazy frequency-split parallel processing! The community is similar to the community of VST developers out there, but from what I can tell (as a non-coder) the community can choose to script at a much more fundamentally integrated level within the DAW, so the potential is that much greater.

I should mention that I still use Cubase for sequencing/basic mixing and print stems to Reaper for all my final mixing.

But for me those are the two big things that really set Reaper apart from the rest.


----------



## Consona

For some reason I like the default v6 gui way better than the v5 one. Midi editing feels better as well, still not as flexible as Cubase. With S1 Prime for free and Reaper so cheap, I don't know if I'll ever update my old Cubase. Still like Cubase' midi better.


----------



## MartinH.

I gave Reaper 6 a quick go and the new CC lane editing is cool. But I'm also a bit averse to change in software (I still use Winamp as mp3 player) and I don't think I'm prepared for that much change and customizing right now to make Reaper 6 feel "familiar" to me again. Right now I'm only working on music that doesn't need _any _CC lane editing, and even my orchestral template only uses a minimum because I use velocity-based patches in most places. I think I'll just stay with my old Reaper 5 version till I feel the need to do something with lots of CC editing again, and then I'll have to spend some hours testing different themes or making my own again. Reaper 5 already was so good for what I want to do with it right now, I just don't feel a "need" to update at the moment.


----------



## gussunkri

The new default theme will take som time to get used to. Sticking with default 5.0 for now. That theme just feels like home.


----------



## DS_Joost

Consona said:


> For some reason I like the default v6 gui way better than the v5 one. Midi editing feels better as well, still not as flexible as Cubase. With S1 Prime for free and Reaper so cheap, I don't know if I'll ever update my old Cubase. Still like Cubase' midi better.



I actually recently found out Reaper right now seems to blow Cubase's midi capabilities out of the water. This is coming from an experienced Cubase user, and also someone who has recently warmed up again to Steinberg's DAW.

Thing is, it requires scripts. Your tolerance for those and the tinkering required varies from person to person, of course.


----------



## Mornats

I'm quite liking the new Reaper 6 default theme. I tweaked it to always show some of the track elements such as the routing button and so on.

The CC lane improvements are good but I'd like fewer points on the curves when drawing them in if possible. I'd like to draw a rough shape that drops 5-6 editable points that I can then tweak and smooth out. I've not delved in to see if that option's there or not. For a first release of a feature it's good and I'm looking forward to any improvements.

Would to know what CC lane scripts people recommend


----------



## lucor

DS_Joost said:


> I actually recently found out Reaper right now seems to blow Cubase's midi capabilities out of the water. This is coming from an experienced Cubase user, and also someone who has recently warmed up again to Steinberg's DAW.
> 
> Thing is, it requires scripts. Your tolerance for those and the tinkering required varies from person to person, of course.



Can confirm. I've been using Cubase for many years (still am, mostly because Reaper's UI performance is atrocious with a 4k monitor, very laggy and unresponsive with big templates) and I can 100% say that Reaper's midi editing is MILES better than Cubase's. 
I can't really think of anything that you can do in Cubase midi-wise that you can't do in Reaper, but I can think of tons of things that are possible in Reaper but not in Cubase. The only problem with Reaper is that it's less intuitive. You first have to wrap your head around it, but once you do there's nothing like it on the DAW market.


----------



## ckeddf

Mornats said:


> The CC lane improvements are good but I'd like fewer points on the curves when drawing them in if possible.



I second that. There is an option to automatically reduce points when drawing curves by hand, according to the change log, but it doesn't do much for me. Maybe I'm not using it right.


----------



## KallumS

lucor said:


> Can confirm. I've been using Cubase for many years (still am, mostly because Reaper's UI performance is atrocious with a 4k monitor, very laggy and unresponsive with big templates) and I can 100% say that Reaper's midi editing is MILES better than Cubase's.
> I can't really think of anything that you can do in Cubase midi-wise that you can't do in Reaper, but I can think of tons of things that are possible in Reaper but not in Cubase. The only problem with Reaper is that it's less intuitive. You first have to wrap your head around it, but once you do there's nothing like it on the DAW market.



Really? That's quite surprising. I've always heard the opposite.


----------



## Jaybee

gussunkri said:


> The new default theme will take som time to get used to. Sticking with default 5.0 for now. That theme just feels like home.



Loving the CC lane improvements and the addition of native track delay (used to do this with a JS plugin). Not impressed by the default 6 theme though (too dark for me). I've switched back to my modded Default 5.0 theme and all is good (@MartinH. you can always install 6 but *use* your Reaper 5 theme (Options >Themes>...)

@tack Reaticulate is 100% solid so far in 6 too 

I note the Reaper changelog specifically mentions "_+ Performance: improve performance and reduce system resource consumption with large track counts"_. Unless it's confirmation bias I'm already seeing lower CPU usage (I think!).

@pmcrockett I think we might be able to gracefully retire "CCEnv" now and thank it for it's sterling work in CC blocking duties over the last couple of years!


----------



## InLight-Tone

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah Windows here, but it looks even worse on Mac really (and tbh which OS is prettier is heavily debatable, let's not go there) and has some strange issues that Windows version doesn't have. Plus you cannot embed bridged GUIs on Mac.
> 
> If you used the theme that I was using, it would look equally bad on Mac, probably, when properly colored dialogs start mixing up with uncolored/default OS colored dialogs. Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure in practice you wouldn't often have them this many opened, but the point is when you're working and then different dialogs come at you with different background colors, it is jarring and plain annoying.


I can't UNSEE that...Shudder.


----------



## EvilDragon

ckeddf said:


> I second that. There is an option to automatically reduce points when drawing curves by hand, according to the change log, but it doesn't do much for me. Maybe I'm not using it right.



It does work, though... Just depends how densely you draw.



Jaybee said:


> I note the Reaper changelog specifically mentions "_+ Performance: improve performance and reduce system resource consumption with large track counts"_. Unless it's confirmation bias I'm already seeing lower CPU usage (I think!).



Yes, previously Reaper choked over here with ~1000 _empty_ tracks. I can have 4-5 times more with much more responsive GUI.


----------



## averystemmler

The only trouble I'm having so far (and the one thing that's keeping me on v5.99 for now) is that the new CC curves seem to cause quite a bit of UI slowdown in the MIDI editor for my large-ish projects. I'm curious if others here are experiencing the same.

I use the "view entire project" midi workflow, and with around 100 midi tracks' worth of CC on screen, it gets pretty unusable. Interestingly, the slowdown seems to be directly proportional to how much screen-space the CC lanes are taking up, rather than how many data points are visible. One tall lane of cc1 causes just as much lag as two half-sized lanes of cc1 and cc2, for instance.

When all CC lanes are closed, it's as smooth as can be.

I should also note that this PC is powerful, but 6 years old and running Win7 still.


----------



## averystemmler

Mornats said:


> The CC lane improvements are good but I'd like fewer points on the curves when drawing them in if possible.



I believe there is a PPQ (points per quarter?) setting that lets you determine the default resolution of drawn CC. With the old bars, setting this low would give you choppy CC lines, but perhaps now, if you set the default curve to something other than square, it'd do what you're describing.

I believe this setting can be found under the "MIDI" tab in preferences.


----------



## Mornats

averystemmler said:


> I believe there is a PPQ (points per quarter?) setting that lets you determine the default resolution of drawn CC. With the old bars, setting this low would give you choppy CC lines, but perhaps now, if you set the default curve to something other than square, it'd do what you're describing.
> 
> I believe this setting can be found under the "MIDI" tab in preferences.



Ticks per quarter it's called and thanks, that did it! It defaults at 960 but to get it down to the amount that works for me I had to set it at 3! See below. The top one is a curve drawn in at 960 ticks and the bottom at 3.


----------



## averystemmler

Mornats said:


> Ticks per quarter it's called and thanks, that did it! It defaults at 960 but to get it down to the amount that works for me I had to set it at 3! See below. The top one is a curve drawn in at 960 ticks and the bottom at 3.



Interesting! I thought that affected all midi data, notes included. I thought there was a separate setting that applied to drawn MIDI ccs specifically, that defaulted to 32. It might be worth testing to make sure the values in between each point are being accurately represented in playback too, with such a low setting.

I'll have to play around more when I get home.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

robgb said:


> No. But Reaticulate is an amazing articulation handler that I highly recommend.



i've had better luck with









The Blake Robinson Synthetic Orchestra - BRSO Articulate REAPER BETA v0.2


BRSO Articulate for Reaper is a free plugin I've developed for Reaper 4+ that simplifies the process of using 'Keyswitches' in your compositions. It allows you to utilise any of the 16 MIDI channels in a MIDI item to activate a particular keyswitch, mod wheel value or UACC code in your sample...




www.syntheticorchestra.com


----------



## d.healey

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i've had better luck with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blake Robinson Synthetic Orchestra - BRSO Articulate REAPER BETA v0.2
> 
> 
> BRSO Articulate for Reaper is a free plugin I've developed for Reaper 4+ that simplifies the process of using 'Keyswitches' in your compositions. It allows you to utilise any of the 16 MIDI channels in a MIDI item to activate a particular keyswitch, mod wheel value or UACC code in your sample...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.syntheticorchestra.com


Do either of those work with the score editor? As in can I add a staccato mark in the score editor and it will trigger a staccato articulation?

I remember that was the kind of thing we were discussing a few years ago.


----------



## Mornats

averystemmler said:


> Interesting! I thought that affected all midi data, notes included. I thought there was a separate setting that applied to drawn MIDI ccs specifically, that defaulted to 32. It might be worth testing to make sure the values in between each point are being accurately represented in playback too, with such a low setting.
> 
> I'll have to play around more when I get home.



It has the undesirable effect of doing this to midi CC recording with the modwheel:






Here's the settings:






The "CC segment interpolation resolution for new midi items" defaults at 32 but changing that to 1 didn't do anything to drawn-in midi.

For now I can shift click the points that I want but it would be nice to drawn a "slow" curve with 3-4 points per quarter bar.


----------



## averystemmler

Mornats said:


> It has the undesirable effect of doing this to midi CC recording with the modwheel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "CC segment interpolation resolution for new midi items" defaults at 32 but changing that to 1 didn't do anything to drawn-in midi.
> 
> For now I can shift click the points that I want but it would be nice to drawn a "slow" curve with 3-4 points per quarter bar.



Check the "MIDI Editor" tab above that one. I think the setting I was referring to might be there.

REAPER's strength is definitely not in the tidiness of its preferences.


----------



## MartinH.

averystemmler said:


> REAPER's strength is definitely not in the tidiness of its preferences.



But it has a _search _function for them, that honestly is much more useful considering the wealth of settings it has imho.


----------



## averystemmler

MartinH. said:


> But it has a _search _function for them, that honestly is much more useful considering the wealth of settings it has imho.



If you happen to guess one of the words it has used to refer to that particular function, sure. 

I usually find it's easier to search Google to find the name of the preference/action I'm looking for, before searching all possible synonyms and giving up only to find it's under the project settings instead.

A minimal complaint though. I'm just happy to have all the options.


----------



## ckeddf

EvilDragon said:


> It does work, though... Just depends how densely you draw.



True. I've played with it a little more. It works like I would expect when creating a curve. To me it looks like the function cannot delete existing points, which makes it less useful for editing curves, which is what I tried previously.


----------



## Mornats

I've always said that Reaper can do pretty much anything you want... you just have to find the option 

So, here's the option:






I set it to 1 and drew in the curve you can see in the left third below. The right third is where I used midi overdub to draw in the curve using the modwheel. See how it's gone back to using more points? I like that. Although if you check the middle highlighted third you can see something strange. This is where I've drawn over the modwheel-created midi with the mouse. It's used the higher count of the original modwheel CC data but has done that strange etch-a-sketch type thing that happened in one of my screenshots above. 






I'll see how I get on with this during normal projects.


----------



## averystemmler

Mornats said:


> I've always said that Reaper can do pretty much anything you want... you just have to find the option
> 
> So, here's the option:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set it to 1 and drew in the curve you can see in the left third below. The right third is where I used midi overdub to draw in the curve using the modwheel. See how it's gone back to using more points? I like that. Although if you check the middle highlighted third you can see something strange. This is where I've drawn over the modwheel-created midi with the mouse. It's used the higher count of the original modwheel CC data but has done that strange etch-a-sketch type thing that happened in one of my screenshots above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see how I get on with this during normal projects.



My guess is that CCs recorded via controller default to the "square" curve, and when you draw over, you're just editing those existing points. Try selecting those etch-a-sketch values, right click, and change the curve to one of the others.

If that's the case, I believe there's a separate action you could assign to a mouse modifier that will always draw in new CC points, rather than edit existing ones. Hell if I can remember what it's called, of course.


----------



## EvilDragon

ckeddf said:


> True. I've played with it a little more. It works like I would expect when creating a curve. To me it looks like the function cannot delete existing points, which makes it less useful for editing curves, which is what I tried previously.



Yes, it's only when drawing points in. For removing existing curves, there's a script by juliansader that does it.


----------



## EvilDragon

Mornats said:


> It defaults at 960 but to get it down to the amount that works for me I had to set it at 3!



That doesn't seem right. I think you're looking at the wrong PPQ setting. You WANT to keep "Ticks per quarter note for new MIDI items" to 960 because that's the max resolution for them (and also a sort of a standard, most MIDI files you import will be like that). What you want to tweak is Preferences->Editing behavior->MIDI Editor->Events per quater note when drawing in CC lanes. Default is 32, but obviously when you hold Shift or disable snap it's gonna produce a denser stream nonetheless.


----------



## Mornats

EvilDragon said:


> That doesn't seem right. I think you're looking at the wrong PPQ setting. You WANT to keep "Ticks per quarter note for new MIDI items" to 960 because that's the max resolution for them (and also a sort of a standard, most MIDI files you import will be like that). What you want to tweak is Preferences->Editing behavior->MIDI Editor->Events per quater note when drawing in CC lanes. Default is 32, but obviously when you hold Shift or disable snap it's gonna produce a denser stream nonetheless.



Yes, I was. I found the right setting eventually


----------



## Consona

DS_Joost said:


> I actually recently found out Reaper right now seems to blow Cubase's midi capabilities out of the water. This is coming from an experienced Cubase user, and also someone who has recently warmed up again to Steinberg's DAW.
> 
> Thing is, it requires scripts. Your tolerance for those and the tinkering required varies from person to person, of course.


I checked some Reaper forum pages and those midi scripts are great. Thx.


----------



## novaburst

Love what Reaper is doing with midi editor nice shades of color too, moving in the right direction for sure a winner in Reaper 6, and for sure worth another purchase, even tho i am all over Cubase, this update is very attractive and makes you want to use it.

Well done to the guys at Reaper and once more still includes windows 7 yah!!!!


----------



## MOMA

Now, I have to apologise in advance if I missed out on this, but is there a way of re-record just the cc data? Say you are happy with the take when it comes to the notes, but the expression needs adjustment, and you want to do the expression again with just your controller. Can I record just the expression again and leave the notes intact?

I would appreciate if some generous individual would give me a tip - if its possible in version 5 or 6

Many thanks in advance


MOMA


----------



## MarcelM

does reaper have problems when loading a project on startup?

i fiddled around with reaper and created a small project with just play and an xln audio grand in it. when i quit reaper and restart it will just crash while loading the xln plugin.

but if i open a blank project first and then load the project it will work just fine. a bit weird, but somehow it works.

midi editor is hell alot better and besides that its really running very smooth on windows 10 and 4k. cpu usage is outstanding aswell. for sure an update into the right direction. i just wish they would "skin" all other windows too.


----------



## Mornats

MOMA said:


> Now, I have to apologise in advance if I missed out on this, but is there a way of re-record just the cc data? Say you are happy with the take when it comes to the notes, but the expression needs adjustment, and you want to do the expression again with just your controller. Can I record just the expression again and leave the notes intact?
> 
> I would appreciate if some generous individual would give me a tip - if its possible in version 5 or 6
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> MOMA


Yes, possible in both 5 and 6. Set the input to midi overdub and just don't touch the keys. It'll record the modwheel only. Delete the old cc data first though otherwise they'll interfere with each other and you can get a stuttering effect on the dynamics.


----------



## EvilDragon

MOMA said:


> Now, I have to apologise in advance if I missed out on this, but is there a way of re-record just the cc data? Say you are happy with the take when it comes to the notes, but the expression needs adjustment, and you want to do the expression again with just your controller. Can I record just the expression again and leave the notes intact?



For sure. Set track recording mode to MIDI (touch-replace).









Mornats said:


> Delete the old cc data first though otherwise they'll interfere with each other and you can get a stuttering effect on the dynamics.



No need for overdub, touch-replace will just cut in when you start moving the controller. You can rather fix the transition later on instead.


----------



## Mornats

Ooh nice, didn't know that cheers! Every day's a school day with Reaper!


----------



## gussunkri

EvilDragon said:


> For sure. Set track recording mode to MIDI (touch-replace).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for overdub, touch-replace will just cut in when you start moving the controller. You can rather fix the transition later on instead.


Great!!! I have always just used "MIDI overdub". Thanks ED!


----------



## MarcHedenberg

Wait, was the Track List feature in the MIDI editor always there??? I swear, I've never seen it there.


----------



## averystemmler

MarcHedenberg said:


> Wait, was the Track List feature in the MIDI editor always there??? I swear, I've never seen it there.



Yep! It's been around at least since I started using Reaper again about a year ago.


----------



## tc9000

EvilDragon said:


> For sure. Set track recording mode to MIDI (touch-replace).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for overdub, touch-replace will just cut in when you start moving the controller. You can rather fix the transition later on instead.



thanks for this. being able to go back and tweak recorded mod wheel data? ahhh priceless


----------



## MarcelM

i tried every setting in advanced ui, but either it scales everything and reaper will look ugly on a 4k screen or it wont scale the plugins only which are too small.

so what exactly did you do that i will only scale the tiny plugins?


----------



## robgb

EvilDragon said:


> You can't say that it wouldn't be better if all dialogs were themed the same, though.


It would be great for those who care. I won't argue with that.


----------



## robgb

Mornats said:


> he CC lane improvements are good but I'd like fewer points on the curves when drawing them in if possible. I'd like to draw a rough shape that drops 5-6 editable points that I can then tweak and smooth out. I've not delved in to see if that option's there or not.



Is this what you mean?


----------



## robgb

d.healey said:


> Do either of those work with the score editor? As in can I add a staccato mark in the score editor and it will trigger a staccato articulation?


I don't believe so, no.


----------



## tack

Jaybee said:


> @tack Reaticulate is 100% solid so far in 6 too


Great to know you haven't run into any issues. Thanks!



Jaybee said:


> I note the Reaper changelog specifically mentions "_+ Performance: improve performance and reduce system resource consumption with large track counts"_. Unless it's confirmation bias I'm already seeing lower CPU usage (I think!).


There seems to have been some engine improvements there just in terms of idle tracks, but there are definitely graphical improvements too. Previously tracks used at least one OS window per track (probably multiple) which are rather heavy weight. As I understand it, that's done away with (or at least significantly reduced). With 5.x, inserting 1000 tracks would take a few seconds, and now it's basically instantaneous.



d.healey said:


> Do either of those work with the score editor? As in can I add a staccato mark in the score editor and it will trigger a staccato articulation?


No, neither BRSO Articulate or Reaticulate have notation integration. I'm interested in working on that, although doing it sanely would likely require pivoting from program changes to custom notation, which brings its own set of new challenges.


----------



## d.healey

tack said:


> No, neither BRSO Articulate or Reaticulate have notation integration. I'm interested in working on that, although doing it sanely would likely require pivoting from program changes to custom notation, which brings its own set of new challenges.


I created some scripts that handle some of it (dynamics, basic articulations, etc.). https://github.com/davidhealey/reascript

I haven't worked in Reaper's notation editor much for the last year or more so I haven't done much else with these scripts.


----------



## Mornats

robgb said:


> Is this what you mean?


Not quite, but that's still a very nice festure. What I meant was to draw a curve in one smooth motion with the mouse and have it drop fewer points than it does. Changing the settings for the events per quarter note gave me that.


----------



## EvilDragon

MarcelM said:


> i tried every setting in advanced ui, but either it scales everything and reaper will look ugly on a 4k screen or it wont scale the plugins only which are too small.
> 
> so what exactly did you do that i will only scale the tiny plugins?



If Reaper is set to HiDPI aware, then you have to bridge the plugins that aren't scalable in order to run them in a dedicated process, then OS handles their scaling.


----------



## synkrotron

Grasping the nettle, embracing the V6 default theme and making a few minor changes. All looking good on my desktop. No issues with HiDPI stuff because my desktop is a simple 1080p system.

There is a lot of stuff on the official REAPER forum, as you can imagine, but it is well worth sifting through that just in case.

And the new V6 user guide is out, so time to RTFM 

My hi DPI laptop is a slightly different matter but I ain't planning to go out and about for a while so it can wait.


----------



## gussunkri

I am warming slightly to the new theme, but the one thing that is still hard to get used to is the colors of the tracks. I usually make my brass red, WW blue and so on... in the old theme these colors are a nice subtle red and blue etc. In the new theme they are extremely high contrast so all my old projects are hard to look at. The colors are just too high contrast. Two questions:
1. Can one change which color scheme Reaper uses with respect to track colors,

2. Is there any functionality lost when using the old default skin, or is it merely a cosmetic change? (I thiiiink it is just cosmetic.)


----------



## EvilDragon

1. The theme configurator script that is installed along with R6 has some options for colors.

2. No functionality is lost.


----------



## MarcelM

EvilDragon said:


> If Reaper is set to HiDPI aware, then you have to bridge the plugins that aren't scalable in order to run them in a dedicated process, then OS handles their scaling.



hmm. how do i bridge my plugins then? i need to use 32bit versions or what? i even dont have them installed i fear


----------



## gussunkri

EvilDragon said:


> 1. The theme configurator script that is installed along with R6 has some options for colors.
> 
> 2. No functionality is lost.


Re colors... I see that this is my fault. I have strictly been using the "Apple colours", whereas I now see that there are so many more to choose from. Also, the colors Reaper now chooses if one does the "Apply random color to tracks" are very tasteful and subdued.

This is a more general problem on my part. I learn to do a thing in Reaper in one way and then I stick to it year after year, even though new functionality has been introduced (or already existed) that would allow me to do things in an alternative/more efficient way. I need to actually study Reaper more. It's just that my workflow already works so well that I only ever feel compelled to watch guides in the rare case where I need to do something which I do not know how to do.


----------



## EvilDragon

MarcelM said:


> hmm. how do i bridge my plugins then? i need to use 32bit versions or what? i even dont have them installed i fear



Right-click plugin in FX browser, Run As -> Separate process.


----------



## Mornats

gussunkri said:


> I need to actually study Reaper more. It's just that my workflow already works so well that I only ever feel compelled to watch guides in the rare case where I need to do something which I do not know how to do.



Same here. I'm taking the release of V6 as a catalyst for studying it more. I've learned a few things just in this thread. I want to get my head around some of the custom scripts and Reapacks at some point.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Mornats said:


> I've always felt it looks similar to Cubase from an aesthetic point of view. And way better than ProTools. Not as nice as Logic though.



nicer


----------



## Mornats

Zoot_Rollo said:


> nicer


Is that Reaper? If so then that's a nice theme!


----------



## SBK

its not only the theme itself to make Reaper nice, it's the custom icons, the colors, the buttons and layout,


----------



## KallumS

Zoot_Rollo said:


> nicer



What's that one called?

Not going to lie, that's one of the nicest DAW themes I've ever seen (and it's Reaper!)


----------



## r3sonant

Jaybee said:


> Loving the CC lane improvements and the addition of native track delay (used to do this with a JS plugin). Not impressed by the default 6 theme though (too dark for me). I've switched back to my modded Default 5.0 theme and all is good (@MartinH. you can always install 6 but *use* your Reaper 5 theme (Options >Themes>...)
> 
> @tack Reaticulate is 100% solid so far in 6 too
> 
> I note the Reaper changelog specifically mentions "_+ Performance: improve performance and reduce system resource consumption with large track counts"_. Unless it's confirmation bias I'm already seeing lower CPU usage (I think!).
> 
> @pmcrockett I think we might be able to gracefully retire "CCEnv" now and thank it for it's sterling work in CC blocking duties over the last couple of years!



I'm seeing the same scaling issue (as reported by others with Kontakt and Absynth) in Reaticulate as well when I have the UI settings set to Monitor Aware.

There isn't the option to run Reaticulate in a separate process though.

Any other workarounds or will I have to back to the Unaware setting?

Thanks.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

KallumS said:


> What's that one called?
> 
> Not going to lie, that's one of the nicest DAW themes I've ever seen (and it's Reaper!)




i Logic v3.55







I LOGIC V3.90 And ULTIMATE 1080P - Cockos Incorporated Forums


I LOGIC V3.90 And ULTIMATE 1080P REAPER Color Themes and Icon Sets



forum.cockos.com


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Mornats said:


> Is that Reaper? If so then that's a nice theme!




yes

I Logic v3.55

developer takes small donations and provides a link with updates.

best theme i've seen.


----------



## MOMA

EvilDragon said:


> For sure. Set track recording mode to MIDI (touch-replace).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for overdub, touch-replace will just cut in when you start moving the controller. You can rather fix the transition later on instead.



Thanks - this will speed up my workflow about some 50%! Very much appreciated indeed! MOMA


----------



## Dementum

I do like the new default theme. The only thing bothering me are the far too shiny colours on the tracks, which were much more moderate before.


----------



## gussunkri

Dementum said:


> I do like the new default theme. The only thing bothering me are the far too shiny colours on the tracks, which were much more moderate before.


See ED’s response to me above. It is tweakable.


----------



## mixolydian

Mornats said:


> Ticks per quarter it's called and thanks, that did it! It defaults at 960 but to get it down to the amount that works for me I had to set it at 3! See below. The top one is a curve drawn in at 960 ticks and the bottom at 3.


It looks like curves in between some of the dots, how would you do that in Reaper, and how could you switch to a straight line?

Reaper's older Midi editor and CC handling in specific was the main reason I stick to Cubase. I'll now have a look at it again.


----------



## Consona

There are some nice Reaper themes indeed.


----------



## Consona

Also, in Cubase I have only 8 effect slots on one channel so I must sometimes create 2 group channels in the row to apply all effects I need. In Reaper, it seems, you can put whatever number of effects on one channel.


----------



## Mornats

mixolydian said:


> It looks like curves in between some of the dots, how would you do that in Reaper, and how could you switch to a straight line?
> 
> Reaper's older Midi editor and CC handling in specific was the main reason I stick to Cubase. I'll now have a look at it again.


In the bottom screenshot I think I manually added the curves. Alt-left click on the line to turn it into a curve I think. Not sure how to turn it back I to a line again.


----------



## brenneisen

Consona said:


> in Cubase I have only 8 effect slots



"16" since november, 2017


----------



## Consona




----------



## EvilDragon

brenneisen said:


> "16" since november, 2017



Unlimited in Reaper since forever


----------



## brenneisen

EvilDragon said:


> Unlimited in Reaper since forever



I know the grim, been on the club since the (ugly) green days (v3)

I just needed to point that Cubase isn't (that) limited anymore


----------



## synkrotron

mixolydian said:


> and how could you switch to a straight line?



You hold down the Alt key and then double left click to make the curve straight again.

Or you can right click on one of the points and then from the context menu select Set shape for selected points > Linear (or Square, Slow start/end, Fast start, Fast end, Bezier)

But I just to the Alt + Double Left Click...


----------



## synkrotron

I've been having some fun messing up the REAPER 6 rtconfig.txt file 

So far I have create a "divider" track for both the TCP and MCP:-












The MCP tracks have been narrowed as much as possible but without using the Theme Adjuster (and I get to keep the fader).

And here is a slimmer cut down Master Track:-







Took me ages to do that  but I am happy with the end result even though some things are broken (Borders, for instance) 

Okay, time for bed!


----------



## Xaviez

MartinH. said:


> I gave Reaper 6 a quick go and the new CC lane editing is cool. But I'm also a bit averse to change in software (I still use Winamp as mp3 player)


Not that it matters, but just a fun fact in case you didn't already know. Justin, the main man behind Reaper is also the man that created Winamp way back when. :D


----------



## Xaviez

synkrotron said:


> I've been having some fun messing up the REAPER 6 rtconfig.txt file
> 
> So far I have create a "divider" track for both the TCP and MCP:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MCP tracks have been narrowed as much as possible but without using the Theme Adjuster (and I get to keep the fader).
> 
> And here is a slimmer cut down Master Track:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me ages to do that  but I am happy with the end result even though some things are broken (Borders, for instance)
> 
> Okay, time for bed!


Very nice! I like this, mind sharing it on stash?


----------



## Aphanasis

I'm personally loving the new version and I still love the White Tie Imperial theme. An oldie, but a goodie, especially with a dual monitor setup:



White Tie : Imperial - REAPER theme for large monitors


----------



## chrisr

Xaviez said:


> Not that it matters, but just a fun fact in case you didn't already know. Justin, the main man behind Reaper is also the man that created Winamp way back when. :D



Wow - I did not know that. A quick google suggests he did quite well from the sale of Nullsoft. Huge respect to him for staying passionate about audio app development and not just spending his days on the beach.... although, maybe he does both?


----------



## mixolydian

As far as I know there're just two programmers behind Reaper, probably not too much time for beach and stuff. 

I'm no Reaper user so far, I don't get used to it, but follow the community from time to time. The developer sometimes reacts quick to provide with bugfixes. That on its own tells a thing about his/their dedication to the program and customers.


----------



## KallumS

mixolydian said:


> As far as I know there're just two programmers behind Reaper, probably not too much time for beach and stuff.



That's one thing that worries me actually. What happens when Justin steps away from the project? Does that mean no more updates to Reaper, would the company be sold? Or perhaps Reaper will be open-sourced. Who knows.


----------



## MOMA

Aphanasis said:


> I'm personally loving the new version and I still love the White Tie Imperial theme. An oldie, but a goodie, especially with a dual monitor setup:
> 
> 
> 
> White Tie : Imperial - REAPER theme for large monitors



I do like the White Tie, but is there a way to get the background of the track lanes in white? I have a hang up on this dark environment and I want it bright as I find so much more uplifting to work with. Today I use the protools look with a bright background and it is a treat, but then again the WT is tempting.

MOMA, Stockholm Sweden


----------



## Aphanasis

MOMA said:


> I do like the White Tie, but is there a way to get the background of the track lanes in white?



There is indeed!

If you go to Actions > Show action list and search for 'theme development', there's an action called 'Show theme tweak/configuration window'. From that window, search for 'empty' and you can edit the colours. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## woodslanding

I guess I'll be sticking with V5 for a while, at least until the VST UI scaling thing is sorted. 2 out of 3 of my computers have HDPI, and so far there's no killer feature to balance out the need for scaling workarounds.... That may change if I get a big project going and run out of CPU. Then I'll be able to test those efficiency gains.

As big as the X.0 update thing is for some software, for Reaper it seems like it's a case of Justin feeling like it's been long enough at 5.x. (Maybe he just didn't want to add another decimal point of 9s.) 

Best thing is the high priority on compatibility. I can be pretty sure that opening my V5 project in V6 will go smoothly.

Also waiting on a 'no punchcards' theme


----------



## Bernard Duc

woodslanding said:


> I guess I'll be sticking with V5 for a while, at least until the VST UI scaling thing is sorted. 2 out of 3 of my computers have HDPI, and so far there's no killer feature to balance out the need for scaling workarounds.... That may change if I get a big project going and run out of CPU. Then I'll be able to test those efficiency gains.
> 
> As big as the X.0 update thing is for some software, for Reaper it seems like it's a case of Justin feeling like it's been long enough at 5.x. (Maybe he just didn't want to add another decimal point of 9s.)
> 
> Best thing is the high priority on compatibility. I can be pretty sure that opening my V5 project in V6 will go smoothly.
> 
> Also waiting on a 'no punchcards' theme



Actually for me some of the new features are huge. Justin said that he wouldn’t be comfortable adding some of those features in a 5.x version. There is a logic behind the version number change that goes beyond money making and how Justin feels it.

But I don’t understand people who don’t update since they can keep using Reaper exactly like before, with their old theme and without the HDPI improvements if so they wish.


----------



## woodslanding

Bernard Duc said:


> Actually for me some of the new features are huge. Justin said that he wouldn’t be comfortable adding some of those features in a 5.x version. There is a logic behind the version number change that goes beyond money making and how Justin feels it.
> 
> But I don’t understand people who don’t update since they can keep using Reaper exactly like before, with their old theme and without the HDPI improvements if so they wish.



d'oh! Yeah, I can run it in windows compatibility mode just like I did 5. I already forgot about being able to do that.


----------



## Chris Richter

KallumS said:


> That's one thing that worries me actually. What happens when Justin steps away from the project? Does that mean no more updates to Reaper, would the company be sold? Or perhaps Reaper will be open-sourced. Who knows.


Well, every DAW can loose important people or gets sold or just vanishes. I know why you bring it up though. Honestly, if Reaper vanishes, so what? It's one of the most affordable options out there. You won't loose a big investment. Learn another DAW.

Stuff can happen. Why worry about it? I'd rather deal with it when it happens.


----------



## Bernard Duc

CQrity said:


> Well, every DAW can loose important people or gets sold or just vanishes. I know why you bring it up though. Honestly, if Reaper vanishes, so what? It's one of the most affordable options out there. You won't loose a big investment. Learn another DAW.
> 
> Stuff can happen. Why worry about it? I'd rather deal with it when it happens.


Justin said one time that if anything happens to him it’s not the end of Cockos.


----------

